# Single Standard, how much exercise?



## kuriooo

Hey folks, 

So I've been a member for over a year with no dog. I have 2 kids, 2 and 4, and providing enough exercise for my fantasy Spoo is the main barrier to my getting a dog ... tomorrow! 

Most people I talk to with spoos have multiples who play together and wear each other out. 

One breeder I'm not sure I trust told me 'you socialize them to have a certain amount of energy... if you raise them to expect a 3 mile walk 2x / day, that's what their energy will be..." I am wondering if she's trying to sell me a puppy instead of a nice adult that is done breeding. 

Rescue folks usually have the more 'high energy' type, but I'm not sure (specifically) what that means. 

I'm really trying to envision what I think I need to do every day for one spoo, and can I do it right now with active 2 and 4 year old boys and a park on the other side of my house. 

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## fjm

I would say the park is the clincher - although I would also wait until your youngest is out of diapers, having seen how long it can take friends with small children to get from deciding to leave the house to actually leaving the house!

A good rule of thumb is 5 minutes walk for each month of age, twice a day - so for a three month old dog 15 - 20 minutes twice a day would be about right. I would be more concerned about managing house training while supervising a toddler - but many mums seem to cope. (Although I suspect Skye will confirm the advantages of adopting a dog that is already housetrained!)


----------



## Feathersprings

I am considering a second dog for just that reason. I just cant seem to get in the time ... and he really needs the exercise. plus it is a really good excuse to have another dog lOL! I can tell you that Hoolie is much easier on days when he has been busy


----------



## Curlydogs

Feathersprings said:


> I am considering a second dog for just that reason. I just cant seem to get in the time ... and he really needs the exercise. plus it is a really good excuse to have another dog lOL! I can tell you that Hoolie is much easier on days when he has been busy


I agree completely. Cosmo definitely needs more exercise than we have time to give him especially in the winter. I am not sure if he is average in terms of energy for a 3 year old spoo (he is our first), but two or three 20 minute walks a day does not seem to do the trick and I feel bad because I know that he is just bored and pent up. I think off-the-leash time is really important for him. We try to make up for it on the weekends by going to the dog park, and we go to an agility class once a week, but I think he would really benefit from the regular stimulation of another dog to play with at home. A fenced in yard would really help too.


----------



## Feathersprings

We have a large fenced yard and another dog but the other dog doesnt play  She is quit a grump LOL! We go for several long walks during the week but not every day. Right now i cant actually leave home because i am waiting for my horse to foal so we are stuck until she does. As far as the fenced yard goes.. unless I am playing he doesnt make much use of it .. He will run up and down the fence with one of the horses sometimes but most of the time he just lays around out there and then comes in the house and runs like crazy , haha! I can see he is bored sometimes and like you it makes me feel bad.. i dont have the energy to keep up with him though!


----------



## kuriooo

Thanks for the replies. The exercise component is the biggest part of the picture that makes me wonder if I should wait another year. 

We have a fenced yard, but I've heard a lot of dog people say their dog only plays in the yard if they do, so I don't really count that as 'exercise' but somewhere to potty when it's Feb and 10 degrees here in MI. We do garden a lot during the nice weather, though, so I'd hope that a dog would get some stimulation from being outside and hanging out with its gardening people. 

Some of the folks in our neighborhood use the park to throw frisbees or balls for their dogs, I'd be hoping to do some of that, too, off leash.


----------



## Bella's Momma

Do you have squirrels? Bella gets TONS of exercise in our fairly smallish suburban yard...thanks to the squirrels and occasional birds.  

And I know this wasn't your question, but I feel compelled to share that my youngest was 3 1/2 when we got Bella and it just didn't go well. She was too young. It was hard enough to train a dog, but to then "train" a preschooler how to behave around a dog, let alone the dog's specific commands so the dog could be learning, too, without as much confusion. I wouldn't do it over again. Now at age 5, I think it would have been more doable, of course that depends upon the child. My eldest was 7 1/2...he was *perfect* with Bella.

Maybe if your fantasy spoo was somehow older and already really well-trained it would go easier than a puppy.


----------



## kuriooo

Bella's Mamma,

I'm definitely considering the older spoo or older puppy, if/when I can find one that meets my picky requirements. And if I think we're ready.

It's great to be in charge of all of your dog's socialization from puppyhood, but I completely envision what you're saying about training preschoolers and puppies to behave at the same time.


----------



## poodleholic

> One breeder I'm not sure I trust told me 'you socialize them to have a certain amount of energy... if you raise them to expect a 3 mile walk 2x / day, that's what their energy will be..." I am wondering if she's trying to sell me a puppy instead of a nice adult that is done breeding.


Actually, it is true, in a sense! Poodles are very adaptable to the lifestyle of their humans. When I was unable to get out at all for 3 months (broken leg and ankle), Maddy and Beau were content to just hang out w/me. Although they had each other to play with, they would quickly do their business outside, and race back in to be w/mommy! Truth be told, they don't really play much with each other anyway. It was another 4 months before I could really move well (due to complications), but they were fine. 




Feathersprings said:


> I am considering a second dog for just that reason. I just cant seem to get in the time ... and he really needs the exercise. plus it is a really good excuse to have another dog lOL! I can tell you that Hoolie is much easier on days when he has been busy


Getting a second dog doesn't mean that either one of them will get adequate exercise just because they have each other! You could end up with two dogs needing more exercise! 

Walks with humans don't really provide much in the terms of exercise. Playing fetch, and other interactive games, along with challenging mental stimulation, helps a lot. My 3 are pooped and ready for a nap after one of our sessions!


----------



## Liz

fjm said:


> A good rule of thumb is 5 minutes walk for each month of age, twice a day - so for a three month old dog 15 - 20 minutes twice a day would be about right.


That's a helpful guideline. My dog needed lots of playing in between actual walks. Like you, I live next to a park, and created a nice 5-10 min walk (it took us longer when she was younger) and a longer 40 min walk through the woods. These remain our two main routes.



kuriooo said:


> We have a fenced yard, but I've heard a lot of dog people say their dog only plays in the yard if they do, so I don't really count that as 'exercise' but somewhere to potty when it's Feb and 10 degrees here in MI. We do garden a lot during the nice weather, though, so I'd hope that a dog would get some stimulation from being outside and hanging out with its gardening people.


My spoo occassionally enjoys hanging out in the backyard alone, but I rely on playdates with neighbor dogs and dogs from obedience classes to wear out my girl during the week, when I can't take her hiking. She also goes to doggy daycare 1-2 times/week. Just some ideas. (BTW - some people think it's weird when you ask them for a doggy playdate, but most are grateful because they worry about getting their dog enough exercise, too).


----------



## cbrand

The thing about Poodles is that you can't wear them out. The more exercise you give them the better in shape they will be. Remember these are dogs that, once conditioned, can run 75 miles a day for 15 days (Iditarod). I've done my fair share of hiking with my dogs. At the end of the trail when many Labs and Goldens are hucking a lung, my Standards want to know if they can go again and run to the top this time. 

I think the key is to set house expectations for behavior and keep their minds busy with various tasks and tricks. Other than that, I find the best way to get in some excise is to pla fetch. Teaching a Standard puppy to retrieve is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## neVar

my spoo loves hanging in the yard by herself. Often stays out longer then the others (of course if she has her way that means eating poop) 

Anyway I don't walk my dogs but i have a large (.3 acre) yard and they get running themselves (her and the aussie get going round and round). However teaching a dog to play fetch is an easy way to wear them out a bit in your own yard. Also once they are grown up putting them on a treadmill is an option. 

Doggy day care is another great way a 1/2 or full day at doggy day care will zonk most dogs out for 2-3 days easily


----------



## Bella's Momma

neVar said:


> Doggy day care is another great way a 1/2 or full day at doggy day care will zonk most dogs out for 2-3 days easily


OH YES! Bella has only gone as a prerequisite to be accepted for overnight boarding, so not on a regular basis, but man oh man is she zonked out when she gets home.


----------



## PaddleAddict

cbrand said:


> The thing about Poodles is that you can't wear them out.


LOL, this is so ture. I took my mini for a 5-mile walk on both Sunday and Monday and he really wasn't tired. Today he is at day care while I am at work. That actually tires him out, he will sleep tonight.

I find that our agility class tires him out more than a long walk, I think it's the mental stimulation along with the exercise.

Even though he is never really tired, he is so much more content when I am able to provide lots of exercise and stimulation. Dog park, trips to the hardware store, walks, day care, visiting family, etc. It all adds up to a happy dog.


----------



## Pamela

I got Teddy for Ginger to play with but he turned out to be too rough and she is afraid of him - he slams into her and has hurt her in the past. Then we also have Kujo but he doesnt like Teddy and visa versa and Ginger is afraid of him too because he growls at Teddy - lol so I don't know if multiple dogs will do the trick. Min have a big fenced in yard but spend the time barking at the neighbors - who complain - so I am stuck!


----------



## kuriooo

Pamela, 

Your post about different dog energy and personalities made me laugh. Kind of like siblings....you never know how it's going to work out!


----------



## lcristi

cbrand said:


> The thing about Poodles is that you can't wear them out. The more exercise you give them the better in shape they will be. Remember these are dogs that, once conditioned, can run 75 miles a day for 15 days (Iditarod). I've done my fair share of hiking with my dogs. At the end of the trail when many Labs and Goldens are hucking a lung, my Standards want to know if they can go again and run to the top this time.
> 
> I think the key is to set house expectations for behavior and keep their minds busy with various tasks and tricks. Other than that, I find the best way to get in some excise is to pla fetch. Teaching a Standard puppy to retrieve is the gift that keeps on giving.


I was just fooling around looking through forums...
this message popped out and "spoke" to me.

make it a quote to remember - I completely agree!

"Teaching a Standard puppy to retrieve is the gift that keeps on giving"

My girl is a perfect joy with boundless energy. She's mellow at home but does get bored. When that happens she'll pick up a ball and ask me to toss it, and I will gladly accommodate her-inside or out.


----------



## Savannah

The real key to Spoo exercise is mental stimulation! I can walk Flash pretty much indefinitely without making any visible dent in his energy level. Running works better (I bike, he runs) but still isn't a perfect solution. The only thing that really keeps him content is lots of mental stimulation.

I feed all his meals in interactive puzzle toys (treat balls, Kong Wobbler, and a lever-operated food dispenser). We also do 1-3 five minute training sessions every day. Those little training sessions can actually wear him out better than a 45-minute walk! We also play a lot of fetch in the front yard. It's a great energy depleter, and I use it as an opportunity to train more, since Flash LOVES to fetch. 

Exercising Poodle bodies is exhausting, but exercising their brains is fun and effective.


----------



## EmilyK

I have a 2.5 and a 5 year old (and one on the way). I can confirm the suggestion about getting an adult dog if you can find one instead of a puppy. We've finally hired a personal dog trainer to come over and help us. The 5 year does really well, but the toddler is impossible. I think the dog trainer is going to help, but the cost is definitely A LOT higher than a typical kinder-puppy class! 

As for the exercise, we typically don't have time to always walk ours twice a day although we try to. He is definitely a much better dog when he gets in more exercise. One way we've found to add exercise is just by tossing a toy or a ball in the house. He goes bounding after it, is learning to fetch this way (and to drop something that he is holding) and afterwards, he usually takes a nice nap!


----------



## outwest

Teaching a dog fetch is a great way for them to get exercise. A poodle is a high energy, active dog. Maybe you would consider a miniature poodle? They require much less exercise, although they do need some.


----------



## JE-UK

outwest said:


> Teaching a dog fetch is a great way for them to get exercise. A poodle is a high energy, active dog. Maybe you would consider a miniature poodle? They require much less exercise, although they do need some.


Hmm, my miniature must not have gotten that memo.

He needs quite a bit of exercise, and quite a bit of mental stimulation. Even now, at 2, when I can just about get away with shortening his hour-long evening walk if the weather is truly vile, I can see the effects the next day. He gets a total of at least 2 solid hours of off leash exercise a day, some of it playing with other dogs (when the dog walker takes him midday), and some of it playing fetch/tug and training in the park.

Savannah is absolutely right about the mental stuff being a great calmer!


----------



## fjm

Lol - I was waiting for you to read that bit, JE! Even Poppy, my toy, needs a good hour or two, plus games, plus play with Sophy.


----------



## JE-UK

fjm said:


> Lol - I was waiting for you to read that bit, JE! Even Poppy, my toy, needs a good hour or two, plus games, plus play with Sophy.


:smile:

I can't imagine living with this dog, if all I could manage was a couple of short leash walks per day!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

This is a pointlessly old thread LOL.


----------



## mandyand casey

It might be an old thread but what does everyone say when someone asks the same question over and over go read the older threads.

Now my 2 cents Mandy and Casey are polar oppisites Casey is happy to lay about all day and snuggle He enjoys a leisurly stroll Mandy lives to run that girl can move jump spin Whatever as long as she is moving. We do 2 hour hikes a couple times a week and then stroll around her daily
I wanted to add that it is important to mix things up Dogs dont need the same walk every day they need new things to explore smell and investigate. We try to pick a different hike every weekend though we do do the same 2 mile starbucks walk each Thursday lol Hey we parents have needs to


----------



## Indiana

Ooh, a Starbucks walk, what a great idea! This old thread is extremely interesting to me, and I am dying to know if Kurlioo (sorry, I know that's probably misspelled horribly but I don't know how to look it up without losing my place in the thread!) ever got a poodle?? I can tell you that I bought 2 standard puppies at once,...why? Not really sure, but part of the reason was my husband couldn't leave the last puppy in the litter at the breeder's place alone, the last little puppy's stricken expression when he bought her sister and took her away made him go back 3 days later and buy the last puppy too. Anyway it has been a lot of work, but they're incredibly fun! On the exercise thought, I have been waiting for them to get old enough to run with me (they have to be 18 months was one theory I heard, to let their joints mature a bit) but in the meantime I take them for a 45 minute walk in the morning before work, and a half hour walk before bed in the dark. They love those, but recently we discovered a dog beach not far away from where we live and since we've been letting them run there off-leash, we realized that off-leash runs put the walks to shame! Plus there is something so beautiful about watching a poodle run at full speed in giant circles around you, it's like they are experiencing pure joy! And yes, so much calmer in the house afterward too.


----------



## kuriooo

Hi Indiana,

So the answer is, I'm still waiting for a poodle, but mostly because I've discovered that having boys 2.5 and 4.5 is slightly insane. I was just thinking about the 'imaginary dog' tonight and trying to envision that on top of the wrestling, kicking, jumping my two human puppies do every day. 

It will likely be another year or so before the 2 year old settles down enough to be a reasonable enough companion to a dog without 'overloving' the dog too much. 

kuriooo


----------



## Indiana

Well that's smart of you, Kuriooo. When you do get a puppy you'll enjoy everything all that much more, kids and dog. I waited 6 years after my two border collies passed away to get another dog (well, these two dogs), so that was a long wait! Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Indiana

In case you're still monitoring this thread, kuriooo, my puppies are 5 months old now and they're waaaaay better in the house. We take them for walks and runs but they recently stopped wrestling so much in the house. So maybe a little bit older puppy is the answer for you, or an adult. Although you would miss out on training them right from babyhood if you got an adult, so I guess there is a trade-off both ways


----------

